# Re: Help wanted, Wood Pigeon? found!! - UK



## lucy161194 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Help wanted, Wood Pigeon? found!! - UK*

Hello all,
My wife found a young but well feathered bird in the road outside our house today, she managed to guide it off the road and into our garden, but it seems that due to its age it cannot fly. Our neighbourhood has plenty of cats and my wife was worried it was going to get attacked. It finally hid itself down the side of my shed, but this area tends to fill with water if we get a down pour, and the way the weather has been lately I would be amazed if we got through the night without some rain. 

For safety I have picked up the bird and put it overnight in my pet rabbits run, which is in the garage on a bed of hay. I have read several posts on here, but wanted to ask some additional advice. 

Should I put the bird back in the garden tomorrow, should we continue to look after it until it can fly, or does anyone know of any sanctuaries near me that would take the chick ( I am based in the West Mids - UK). I think it may be a wood pigeon, but I am not sure. I have provided an image so that people may be able to advise me of the type and age.










I have provided a bowl of water for it and some seed, but is this correct, is there anything else that would be better for the bird?

Any help or advice would be appreciated.

Thanks
Colin


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, it's kinda' late for the UK members but you never know, one may pop in at any moment. We'll alert them in any case.

I don't think a Woodie that age is going to know how to self-feed for sure. It might not recognize the food as food, that is. It's not going to die of starvation overnight however. You can try pecking with your fingers in the food and water and see if it picks up on that.

Pidgey


----------



## lucy161194 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Night owl!!*

Pidgey,
Thanks for the reply, I know it is probably difficult to tell, but how far off flying would this bird be? Is it matter of days or more?

If the bird will not eat seed, is there anything else that can be offered, or is it then a case of trying to get the bird to feed?

Its kind of bizarre that I titled the photo "pidgy" and a saviour with a very similar name replied!!

Thanks
Colin


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I'm just fancy software and, technically, somebody else is really going to be helping you a bit later.

He's a few days from being able to fly I think, but I've never physically seen a woodpigeon. I think it would eat seed if it knew to eat seed, I just don't think it knows that yet. Its idea of feeding involves sticking its beak into its parents' beaks (that are wide open) and then eating its fill from regurgitated wet seeds and other stuff in the back of the parents' throats. At this point, the nestling probably still doesn't know what food looks like. That's why you'd have to either do it the hard way (and Woodies are notoriously anxious) or see if he can be taught by way of finger puppeting.

I'm kinda' hopin' for the cavalry to arrive in this case.

ePidgey


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Colin,

I am in the UK and he is a woodpigeon but he looks still quite young and I am thinking probably has a good few weeks before he would be ready to fend for himself yet so........ yes you need to take care of him if possible.

If he is not pecking at bird seed you could try rolling some brown bread, bird seed and some water wth a pinch of sugar into little pea size balls and try feeding him about 5 of these say about 4 times a day. You will need to open his beak for this and should take care when pulling down the lower mandible as this is quite weak so try lifting the top part of his beak to prize it open. Pop the ball into his mouth and gently push backwards down his throat with your little finger. 

A bowl of water would be good too.

Where exactly are you in the West Midlands? There may be someone near to you that can assist. I volunteer at a wildlife hospital but it is near Croydon, near London so quite a way from you unless.....you fancy a drive down to the smoke to bring him. If you do then the web address is www.londonwildcare.org and the address is Beddington Park, Church Road, Wallington, Surrey SM6 7NN. We would most definitely take the pigeon from you and care for him until older. However if you can state your exact location there may be somewhere nearer. 

I'm off to bed now but will be logging on in the morning so please update your thread re your location. If the pigeon is in a rabbit hutch/run, please ensure he is safe from predators. Ideally if you could bring him in and put him in a box overnight all the better. 

As for putting him back out tomorrow - yes you could, to see if his parents are still around but you would need to watch him the whole time to check that he is safe from predators - not always an easy thing when cats are around. 

Thank you for helping him. Please do log on here tomorrow where more advice and help will be given. 

Tania x


----------



## lucy161194 (Jul 5, 2007)

Tania,
Thanks for the advice, he is in a secure environment tonight, I am based in Walsall, and will try to ensure he gets a go at feeding tomorrow morning. It was dark when I got him away tonight, so I will be able to tell you more in the morning, he was very anxious so I did not want to disturb him too mcuh and give him chance to settle (assuming he is actually a he!!)

Look forward to speaking with you more tomorrow.

Colin


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Lucy, Have you got any frozen peas you can defrost . You could place just two or three right at the back of the throat to keep the pigeon going.(do this every few hours)
You could also make up some porridge with water and give through a syringe aiming for the far back of the throat as possible.Give about 10mls at a time every four hours.Farleys rusks will do or ready brek.
I think this piggie is a stock dove. I think you should keep this bird safe until further help can be found.
Where are you based in the west Midlands, are you near 
Northamptonshire? 
I will email Cynthia who knows about woodies but I think she might have gone to bed. Please keep posting as Cynthia will see this tomorrow morning. She will beable to help. Please keep piggie indoors for now.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Tania, Thank you for advising Lucy. I was worried that all our UK members had gone to bed!!!!


----------



## lucy161194 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Reigeon*

Hi,
Checked pigeon this morning everything fine, I have tried to feed it this morning but wouldn't feed on it's own, So I got my wife to open it's beak and feed it with some bread balls, that went really well, I also held the water bowl up to it's beak had a bit of water,all is well at the moment.

As you know I live In Walsall, I am about an hours drive from Northamptonshire, I would be happy to drive to Northamptonshire, so I have peace of mind It will get the proper care.

Many Thanks
Colin


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Colin,

The sanctuary that we are thinking of in Northamptonshire is Safewings http://www.uksafari.com/safewings/index.htm , they take wood pigeons (not all sanctuaries do).

As the others have pointed out the woodie is very young, it would still need looking after by the parents. The sanctuary can ensure that it mixes and learns from other woodies before release. Woodies in the wild watch the senior birds to learn what is edible.

Wholemeal bread (at least a day old) dipped in water makes a good emergency feed for baby wood pigeons.

You did absolutely the right thing when you took it in, it would not have survived long on the ground.

Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Colin,

Glad to hear the baby is OK and feeding - well done you. 

OK - we did recently refer a lady to a rescue place in Northants called safewings - this is run by a really lovely couple who basically run a rescue from their house. They have raised all kind of birds and I am sure your woodie would give them no problem - however they are desperately trying to get their vehicle back on the road but will not accept donations payable to them. They may however accept a donation towards their garage bill!!

Their contact details are:
*
Name: Safewings
Address: Isham
Phone: 01536 726113 
Species Cared For: All Birds*

If however they can't take the pigeon, I have found some other rescue places but these are dotted around Warwickshire, Shropshire etc but maybe able to assist. *RING THEM FIRST JUST IN CASE THEIR CIRCUMSTANCES HAVE CHANGED OR THAT THEY DON'T TAKE PIGEONS. TELL THEM IT IS A WOODPIGEON AND NOT A FERAL TOO.*

_Morton Rugby Wildlife Rescue 16 Dewar Grove, Lower Hill Morton, Rugby, Warwickshire, CV21 4AT	01788 542960 

Westport Wildlife Rescue	Stoke on Trent	01782 811722	All Wildlife

Swanpit Wildlife Sanctuary	Newport road, Gnosall, ST20 0EE	01785 823050/077929133259	All Wildlife http://www.freewebs.com/wildlifetrainer/

Gentleshaw Wildlife Centre	Fletcher's County Garden Centre, Stone Road, Eccleshall, Staffordshire, ST21 6JY	01785 850379	All Wildlife http://www.gentleshawwildlife.co.uk/index_hi.html

British Wildlife Rescue Centre Amerton Farm, Stowe-by-Chartiey, Stafford, Staffordshire , ST18 0LA	01889 271308	All Wildlife	http://www.thebwrc.co.uk/

Amerton Wildlife Rescue	Stafford	01889 271308	All Wildlife

Cuan House Wildlife Rescue	4 Barrow Street, Much Wenlock, Shropshire, TF13 6ES	01952 728070	All Wildlife [email protected]

Angela Pyatt's Wildlife Rescue Centre	Hillcrest The Dale, Ashley, Market Drayton, Shropshire 01630 3346 All Wildlife_ 




Finally you could always contact St Tiggywinkles for rescue places too.

*http://www.sttiggywinkles.org.uk*

Thank you for helping this youngster.  Cynthia may be on line later - she is an expert on Woodpigeon care and may have contacts near your anyway as she is in Norfolk. Eek - Cynthia is on line!

Tania xx


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Eek - Cynthia is on line!


LOL, had also crept in, posted, crept out again!

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have just been talking to Jayne on the phone and she has pointed out that the bird has black eyes (something I had missed) and is probably a *stock dove.*

If you stretch its wings out and don't see a white bar then it is a stock dove. The wholemeal bread will be suitable for a stock dove.

Cynthia


----------



## lucy161194 (Jul 5, 2007)

Just a note to keep you all updated, after receiving a meal this morning without too much fuss, Pidgy has now moved to pastures new. Thanks to the British Wildlife Rescue Centre Amerton Farm, Stowe-by-Chartiey, Stafford, Staffordshire , ST18 0LA 01889 271308, who have taken him onboard. They seem to have quite an impressive aviary centre set up, so I am sure he will be in better hands now.

As for the eye colour, they were light and dark grey, but there was a white stripe on the wings, so I assume he may have been a woodie after all.

A big thankyou to all who offered advice and help, it was really appreciated. It is always encouraging to know there are still plenty of genuinely caring people left in the world.

Many Thanks
Colin


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Well done Colin! And thanks for the update.

I will make a note of the rescue centre!

And yes, the white stripe on the wings means it was definitely a woodie.

Cynthia


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Colin, 
I'm so glad to hear that Woodie is now in safe hands. 
Thank you for caring.
Jayne


----------



## wildlife-rehab (Jul 8, 2007)

*pigeon*

hello
i was just reading your thread and was going to offer to take in the bird for you as i live in stoke and have one myself at the moment.

funny thing is i carried on reading the posts and you have taken him to where i work so i just thought id let you know hes doing really well.

its a small world
abby


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for letting us know he is doing good, Abby.


Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Abby,

Thank you for the update am glad he is doing well.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Abby, Welcome to pigeon Talk and it's really great to have you on board!!!!!
What a coincidence you working for the wildlife rescue.
It would be great if you could share with us some of your knowledge and expereiences from working there.
Tania, also from the Uk has many adventures and is always very busy. I guess that it's the same where you are..Tania works for Wildcare in Surrey, have you heard of it?
Well it is so good to know Woodie is going to be safe and cared for.



Thank you to Colin for also seeing this Woodie is now on the road to recovery.

Jayne.


----------

